# how do you like your eggs?



## kimbaby (Jan 27, 2006)

i pretty much like my scrabbled, but will eat them over easy
if i have toast to dip in the yolk.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 27, 2006)

Over easy with the yolk semi-runny
soft boiled
or poached .. my favorite being eggs Benedict ( with the sauce on the side.)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 27, 2006)

I guess I like mine just about any way ... but if not scrambled or hard boiled I like the yolk warm and runny! My experience with "over easy" has always been the yolk was way to overcooked (solid and not runny). So, I you could put me down for - any way but over easy.


----------



## mish (Jan 27, 2006)

I Don't.  I am probably the only person on the planet that detests eggs.  The thought of the white part of a hard boiled egg, or a runny mess on the plate, makes me ill.  If it's scrambled, it has to be cooked beyond recognition and a ton of ingredients mixed in.  Quiche, semi-okay, but won't eat it too eggy.  A custard is semi okay - but put lots of anything - onions etc in.  Souffles are my favorite -- since I don't taste the eggs.  French toast - don't make it too eggy.  Potato salad - if it has eggs, I won't eat it.  Devilled eggs - I'll eat the yellow and that's enough.  UGGHHHH!  Sure you'll get plenty of responses re how people 'like' their eggs.  I don't want to look at them.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 27, 2006)

Scrambled is my all time favourite, but Benedict, fried (sunny side down), [SIZE=-1]omelets & frittatas and poached are all great too 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2006)

Over easy is how I cook the two eggs a week I allow myself.  I drag the yolkless pieces of white through the runny yolk so I can get some of that delicious nectar in every bite.

The rest of the week, when I use an Eggbeaters type of product, they are part of an omlet with light cheddar and real bacon bits.  While not as good as whole eggs, they're not bad.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm the weird one, i like the egg white only - if by itself, fried crispy in lots of butter with pepper - i will eat an egg white omlette (fresh tomatoes, mushrooms and cheddar cheese), but it must be well done, if you can use that term to describe eggs.  I will eat a hard boiled egg, but again, only the white part - you can't say it because I already did, I'm the weird one.


----------



## middie (Jan 27, 2006)

scrambled and over medium ( the whites cooked all the way and the yolk still runny) but i have to have toast with it.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 27, 2006)

Over easy, make sure the white is cooked all the way through and yet the yolk is warm and runny is my fav!!  Otherwise I like them in just about any and every way.


----------



## MJ (Jan 27, 2006)

Scrambled with ketchup or poached with a little Tabasco sauce.


----------



## amber (Jan 27, 2006)

either scrambled, or an eggwhite omelet.  Today I made one with wilted spinach, sauteed onions, mushrooms, grapes tomatoes, and just a tiny bit of cheddar, and a grilled roll on the side.


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 27, 2006)

Eggs and me? Love them so much that I hate them! I just wish they were healthy, then I could eat them daily, fried, scrambled etc etc, just as long as they are eggs! I like my eggs in every which way, but have a strange way of preparing my fav.Beat  eggs, pour in a little milk, and then a little water, add salt and pepper then fry in hot sunflower oil . Strange but true.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 27, 2006)

I love eggs - just about any way - and eat them often.  Fave way lately is the cheese omelette the nice Korean lady makes for me several times a week at the deli I stop in before heading to the office.

(mish, darlin', we are gonna just have to agree to disagree about some things.)


----------



## auntdot (Jan 27, 2006)

Love eggs almost any way, the 'almost' being boiled.  Blech, blech, a thousand times blech.

Sunny side up or gently over easy, there is no better egg.

Huevos rancheros, I could eat those every day.

Of course, the scrambled egg.  To which you can add cheese, ham, sausage pieces, shrooms. asparagus, almost anything you have in the fridge.

Years ago used to go to a place in San Diego that made scrambled eggs with crumbled bacon, mushrooms, and spinach.  Loved that joint.

Then the omelet. Whatever the filling it is great. Love garbage omelets where one adds almost everything.

Once, at a diner in Staten Island, had a chicken liver omelet.  That was really delicious.  

Or make a pizza omelet with cheese, pepperoni, and a bit of pizza sauce. 

You can go from the sorta regular filling end, like canned chili with some Velveeta, to the top end fillings, and it is always a satisfying meal.

And the omelet can always be topped with a sauce.

And then there is the frittata; again those can be made with anything you like, from cheese and frank slices to all sorts of veggies, crab meat, lobster, the possibilities are endless and a lot of fun.

Sorry but I love egg dishes, but must restrict the intake, darn.

To me the egg is close to the ultimate food because of all the ways one can prepare them.

But I just cannot tolerate a boiled egg.  I have no idea why, but I hate the smell even of an egg salad sandwich.

Go figure.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 27, 2006)

If we're talking straight eggs, then its poached, in a poaching pan, in butter, then placed onto buttered toast.  The whites need to be cooked through and the yolk must be runny.  All is lightly salted with a hint of fine grind black pepper.  

Next, we'll go for soft boiled, again served atop either toast or an English muffin.  The large-grade egg is placed in a pan with cold water and cooked unti lthe water is just beginning to bubble.  2 minuters and 37 seconds later, it is plunged into cold water and the shell crazed.  this gives me perfect results every time.

After that, I'd have to say basted, cooked in a buttered fry-pan unti the white is nearly set.  Add 2 tsp. water and immeditely cover.  Let the whole thing steam for about 25 seconds and remove to plate.

I love scrambled and hard-boiled aboout equally.  But I don't want the scrambled to be too firm.

I love French Toast, omeltes, quiche, soufle', and any other egg dish you can think of.  I also adore deviled eggs where the yolk is mixed with Miracle Whip salad dressing, powdered mustard, sweet pickle reslish and finely chopped onion.  Sprinkle the top with Hugarian Sweet Paprika.

I love custards, flan, and even make my own mayonaise, taking great care to clean the outside of the shell in hot, soapy water, then rinse under hot water.  Crack, add 2 large eggs to 1 cup sunflower oil, mix with the imersion blender, add onion powder, salt, and rice vinegar to taste.  I can then add other flavorings as the recipe or sandwich may require.

I even likepickled eggs.

About the only egg dishes I won't eat are balute and 100 year old eggs .

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Debbie (Jan 27, 2006)

I guess scrambled, over easy is good to, but I have SUCH a hard time not breaking the yoke.  Anybody have helpful hints on how to turn them over without breaking?


----------



## Constance (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm with you, Weed. I love eggs, just about anyway. 

One thing you all haven't mentioned is the fried egg sandwich...for that, I want it fried fairly hard, with a bit of cheese melted on top, 2-3 slices crisp fried bacon, and served on toast...or with a slice of ham on an English Muffin. 
My husband fries great eggs...he bastes them with bacon grease. They are so good, but not very healthy. 
I make them like my mother did...in a bit of butter or bacon grease, then add a tiny bit of water, put the lid on, and let them steam until the whites are cooked. They are beautiful, and the yellows stay nice and runny. I turn them out of the skillet directly on to toasted bread or English Muffins. 

When we were in New Orleans, we had breakfast at Brennens. What a rush that was, walking into this wonderful restaurant at 9:00 AM, and seeing all the waiters lined up in their tuxedos to welcome you. I had Eggs Housard there, which is like Eggs Benedict, with an additional, very rich, brown sauce. (I also had turtle soup, Bananas Foster, and sipped on Mimosas while the others had coffee with Bailey's.) 

Sometimes when I was little, and my dad was on strike, my mother would make "Eggs Mimosa"...she made a white sauce, sliced the hardboiled egg whites up into it, spooned it over toast, and sprinkled the top with the seived yolks. She served it with fried bacon on the side...two slices each for her and me, and 4-5 for Dad.


----------



## marmar (Jan 27, 2006)

If its just the egg: over easy with a slightly firm yolk, but still a bit runny.

But with other stuff I used to always make eggs with cinnamon.
Now I love it with veggies, the more the merrier. And paprika. Usually in a frittata, or the eggs are cooked over easy on top of the vegetables.


----------



## lindatooo (Jan 27, 2006)

Ahhhh the perfect food!  I love 'em.  Like many of you the yolks must be very soft and the whites just set.  Eggs Benedict...well my idea of heaven!  Egg Sandwiches - absolutely a standby.  Poached, soft boiled, hard boiled, scrambled, steamed, just about any way - hash browns with an egg yolk on top and mixed in will make me swoon!  Pickled eggs are yummy too and very easy!

2


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2006)

Debbie said:
			
		

> I guess scrambled, over easy is good to, but I have SUCH a hard time not breaking the yoke.  Anybody have helpful hints on how to turn them over without breaking?



I find they flip a lot easier if the white is set up and if there is plenty of butter or, I guess no-stick spray will work, to allow the eggs to move about in the pan.  then it's just practice makes perfect.

Like you, auntdot, I detest boiled eggs.  that is the only kind of egg I dislike.  I especially love grilled sandwiches w/egg and cheese in them!  OH YEAH!


----------



## daisy (Jan 28, 2006)

I love eggs, and will eat them in just about any way!

Omelettes
Scrambled
Poached
Fried (whites fully cooked, yolks slightly runny)
French toast - but I always have it savoury, with sliced cheese, tomato slices, bacon etc. I've never had it sweet, but I'm sure I'd like it.
Hardboiled (I love an egg sandwich. Throw on some lettuce or rocket for a treat)
Baked in cream with mushrooms
In custards
In quiches
Nice in fried rice. Just toss in an egg and let it fry, and as it sets, cut it into strips.
Hardboiled eggs, chopped, are nice in a potato salad.
Stuffed eggs
I like a fried egg and bacon sandwich!! With Worcestershire sauce.
Dippy egg! Soft-boiled egg in shell, with fingers of toast to dip.

Just gimme eggs!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 28, 2006)

Some of my faves are quiche, and frittata or omelette with varied ingredients, though I am so terrible at flipping them neatly it often ends up as scrambled..., we also love egg salad for sandwich filling. 
Needless to say eggs are our kitchen staples also as a key ingredient for cakes, desserts, crepes, pancakes etc.


----------



## Dina (Jan 28, 2006)

Mmmm, in quiche, frittata and omelettes too!  Scrambled with potato hash and bacon or smoked ham.  Scrambled with chorizo on corn tortillas.  Over easy topped with lots of hot sauce with a side of refried beans and corn tortillas.  Mostly I love them covered in sugar like in FLAN!


----------



## Shunka (Jan 28, 2006)

All this talk of eggs made me change our supper plans to over easy eggs, fried potatoes and broiled steak tonight!!


----------



## paddyc (Jan 28, 2006)

My comfort food eggs are over easy with sausage pattys and hash browns.

My wife likes my scrambled eggs with cheese (usually parmesan and pecorrino), crumbled bacon and herbs.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 29, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> I'm with you, Weed. I love eggs, just about anyway.
> 
> One thing you all haven't mentioned is the fried egg sandwich...
> ...Sometimes when I was little, and my dad was on strike, my mother would make "Eggs Mimosa"...she made a white sauce, sliced the hardboiled egg whites up into it, spooned it over toast, and sprinkled the top with the seived yolks. She served it with fried bacon on the side...two slices each for her and me, and 4-5 for Dad.



How could I have forgotten the egg sandwich!  I love them too, epecially with a strong pork sausage patty and melted American or Swiss cheese on top.  The sausage must be flavored with salt, pepper, red pepper, and sage.  If it has some maple in it, that's a plus.  Eggs are cooked with a broken yolk, preferably in a bit of hot bacon greese so that the edges become crisp and semi-transparent.  The whole thing is served on either a crescent (pronounced kwasaunt), or on a whole wheat english muffin.  A bit of mayo doesn't hurt either.

And you have to post the "Eggs Mimosa" recipe for me.  I've never heard of that one and am anxious to try it.

Oh, and just for you Constance, I've proofread up to page 354 of the 540 page SF novel.  When the first proof is completed, I'll send the whole thing to you on either 3 1/2" floppy, or cd-rom, whichever you prefer.  It should be ready for your magic touch in about 2 weeks.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BigDog (Jan 29, 2006)

Eggs rule! Not a fan of hard boiled or deviled, but just about anything else is good. I'll even try something I've not had at least once if it has eggs. Cooked of course.

Favorites are scrambled, over easy, medium, or hard (runny yolk to not runny), or in a queish (sp?) or pie. My typical breakfast is whole (multi) grain bread toasted with a slice of american cheese, and two over medium/hard eggs as a sandwich. That and some milk is how I start my day (in fact, just finished said breadfast now!).  

I make a number of breakfast sandwiches using bagels, english muffin, or toast. If I incorporate a meat, it is typically bacon. Not to say I don't like sausage, but I just prefer bacon. Eggs and bacon are my breakfast vices. I love (and rarely visit) breakfast buffets because I usually eat copious quantities of both! 

If the eggs are by themselves, I prefer scrambled. Scrambled with ingredients mixed in (arguably an omlet, or more closely a frittata {sp?}) is all the better. As part of a breakfast sandwich, over easy/meduim/hard depending on the availability of a toasted bread products to sop up the yolk. As part of a recipe for quiesh/pie, as long as they are cooked, whatever the recipe calls for.


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 29, 2006)

Personally, I like scrambled, omelletes (I'm the omellete guy at the club I work at), and over-hard.  PeppA, her mom, and the kids like over easy to over medium.

To me, egg sandwiches are one egg, over hard, seasoned with salt and pepper, and put between two pieces of white bread.  To my MIL, an egg sandwich is two eggs, scrambled, between two pieces of white bread with catsup.

I like hard-boiled eggs, and add them to tuna salad, chicken salad, or make egg salad from them.

I'm not particularly fond of poached.  And, I prefer my eggs to be done.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for nudging my memory Allen, I pracitcally forgot about egg salad sandwiches as well. Yum! And one of my all time favourite sandwiches (though it'a not really on the menu these days) is a Denver egg sandwich with loads of melting cheese and fried green peppers - so delicious!


----------

